# worry worry worry



## sharon oneil (Jan 7, 2003)

hello peter again

I did speak to you a while ago and I think I encouraged a controversial response about egg donation so firstly I must apologise. However the good news is that I am pregnant first time, of course now the worry begins could you please tell me what a chemical pregnancy is could I be having this I have very obvious physcial signs i.e. sore boobs having to go the toilet often irritable moods etc, would I get these signs if the pregnancy is chemical, also could you please give me a few signs of eptopic just so I can keep an eye out. Also yet another question I work as a flight attendant long haul and am due to return to work on friday, I am only part time and fly roughly three times a month and mostly to relaxing destinations like the carribean where I do get time off while we are there however do you think it is safe for me to continue doing so whilst I am waiting for the dreaded three month time to be over I would appreciate your opinion and realise nothing you say is set in stone. thank you in advance for your time 
sharon oneil


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sharon oneil said:


> hello peter again
> 
> I did speak to you a while ago and I think I encouraged a controversial response about egg donation so firstly I must apologise.
> 
> ...


----------

